# Problems Using Canon R5 With Pocket Wizard and Monolights



## iPhotoSports (Mar 24, 2021)

I am trying to figure out flash sync setup for R5 and pocketwizard triggered monolights. All of the info I find is regarding setup for external Canon speedlights. Anyone firing monolights from an R5?

I am getting a dark edge down the right which tells my I am not synced properly, but can't figure out what settings to use to correct the problem.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Mar 25, 2021)

How is the flash setup? I can use ETTL mode with my Xpro-C trigger and Godox flashes. They work fine. With mechanical shutter at a max of 1/200th. Are you aiming the flash correctly? Your statement is kind of like calling your mechanic over the phone and asking him why your car doesn't start. You need to provide more detail in order to get a reasonable answer.


----------



## iPhotoSports (Mar 25, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> How is the flash setup? I can use ETTL mode with my Xpro-C trigger and Godox flashes. They work fine. With mechanical shutter at a max of 1/200th. Are you aiming the flash correctly? Your statement is kind of like calling your mechanic over the phone and asking him why your car doesn't start. You need to provide more detail in order to get a reasonable answer


I used 1/200 which was what I thought the instructions indicated. While on the shoot I tried Mechanical and Elec. 1st-curtain Shutter Modes. Sample provide was shot with Elec. 1st-curtain Shutter Mode



External Speed Light Control Settings:

Flash Firing: Enable

E-TTL balance: Standard

E-TTL II meter.: Average

Contin flash ctrl: E-TTL 1st shot

Slow synchro: 1/250



Firing Pocketwizard enabled Photogenic monolight with a Pocket Wizard Plus-X trigger on camera.



None of this flash gear was E-TTL enabled, so dumb wireless trigger with flash power set on the monolight.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 30, 2021)

I had Pocketwizard Flex TT5 for my studio strobes years ago and found them to be terrible. Unreliable triggering, and maximum sync speed I could get out of them was sometimes as low as 1/125.

Now using Godox X1T and they have been 100% reliable for over a year now. I don't think they have ever failed to trigger the flash, and never failed to sync at 1/200

Goodluck! It might be those damn pocketwizards....


----------

